# Pianoforte Supplies Ltd-Roade March 2014



## Northantz_Urbex (Mar 30, 2014)

Known about this place for years but only recently got over here to have a butchers, The 2 easy access buildings where the piano part manufacturers was based still does have a good bit to see even in its decaying state. The piano production which only account for about 30% of the whole site closed in the 80s but now more recently the last 70% has become disused but very well guarded wit PIR cameras which is gutting as that looks like the best part  hopefully soon it comes up available as we noticed a sign from the council from November last year saying demolition has been granted and a new housing estate will be built soon on the land so time is ticking for this huge piece of Roades history, Here is a bit of information i have found on the place,

The sprawling industrial site of Pianoforte lies on the edge of the small rural village of Roade in the heartland of Northamptonshire.

In 1910 a London floor polishing paste firm known as J. Masters&Co began the manufacture of polishing paste on a site nearby the railway tracks along the small village train station.

J. Masters&Co closed after only 12 years in business and was purchased by a former employee, C.T Cripps. In 1923 Cripps founded ‘Pianoforte supplies Ltd’ which was dedicated to the production of castings and fixtures for Piano manufacturers and also successfully produced large quantities of fixture parts for automobiles.

In 1933 the factory suffered from severe fire damage and was rebuilt later that year.

During WWII the factory went into full time production creating spare vehicle and aircraft parts as part of a contribution to the war effort in Britain.

Later during the 1960’s employment peaked with the factory employing just over 1,800 workers, this success was however short lived and when the railway station of Roade was closed in 1964 Pianoforte began a slow journey into gradual decline.

In 1980 the factory ceased to production of piano parts altogether.


































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## MD (Mar 30, 2014)

nice work 
i really liked it when i went


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice looking generator,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 30, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Nice looking generator,thanks for sharing.



Unfortunately that item - a rather nice GEC unit, has been gas axed off the bed along with all control gear and cables for the copper content. Because of the rural location, the generator plant was put in at the onset of WW2 to ensure that production was not halted, due to enemy bombing damaging the power distribution system. There is also evidence that the distribution system in the locality could not deal with the increased demand from the site during wartime production. From memory the original power unit was either a Blackstone or Mirlees six cylinder diesel engine. However, some diesel engines for these war time 'emergency' generating plants were supplied on loan by the Ministry of Supply, so it is very possible that the original diesel was replaced after the war's end. Much of the heavy machinery used in the production of aircraft and military vehicle spares at this site was also supplied on Ministry loan. If this factory was like many similar ones in the UK, during the 50's, 60's and 70's, lathes and milling machines etc of American origin, adorned with the brass Ministry of Supply identity plate could still be found gracing machine shop floors. This occurred because the Ministry at war's end wrote off the loans as being 'working life' expired or sold them as 'scrap in situ' to the firm using them.


----------



## borntobemild (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice photos.

I'm pretty sure they were suppliers of Jaguar when I worked at Browns Lane in the 90s.

Nice picture from above here.

http://www.britainfromabove.org.uk/image/epw047847


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 31, 2014)

Some lovely industrial pornage there! 
Excellent shots!


----------



## leftorium (Mar 31, 2014)

picture 9 tells a story no wonder British industrial relations declined so much in the eighties if so much responsibility for production was handed over to roberts ..... 



sorry


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 31, 2014)

leftorium said:


> picture 9 tells a story no wonder British industrial relations declined so much in the eighties if so much responsibility for production was handed over to roberts ..... sorry



Having seen some old photographs of the switch room and gear in question, those instructions were probably the best way of keeping production going! The installation looked atrocious. Still I know where you are coming from, and why is it notices of this type are always painted by people who make spelling errors?


----------



## smiler (Mar 31, 2014)

Good Report, Great Pics can’t ask for more, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## mookster (Mar 31, 2014)

I thought this was long gone, only got around half the derelict stuff a few years back when the rest was still open - we talked to the guard on the gate there who said the buildings were being used to manufacture car parts and stuff.


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 1, 2014)

mookster said:


> I thought this was long gone, only got around half the derelict stuff a few years back when the rest was still open - we talked to the guard on the gate there who said the buildings were being used to manufacture car parts and stuff.



Its all still there mate its not far off being knocked down keeping my eye on it as i didnt get to see most of it and the way its secured i think everything's near enough still in there wont be long before it is doable and ill be waiting with my dslr ready to snap away


----------

